# Phao điện bồn nước



## toaneriko (3/12/21)

*Thông số kỹ thuật Phao Điện Bồn Nước*

-Điện áp 250V AC / 50HZ 

-Dòng chịu tải bơm 1 HP

-Số lần đóng-ngắt 1 triệu lần

-Áp suất bồn 1 atmosphere

-Hộp rơ le có 2 cỡ để lắp trực tiếp lên chỗ nối (ren trong) ống 3/4 inch hoặc 1 inch1.

*Cấu tạo van phao điện.*

-Sản phẩm áp dụng những công nghệ mới nhất, được thiết kế theo nguyên lý thông minh, sử dụng duy nhất một trái phao để điều khiển hoạt động của máy bơm và lượng nước trong bồn chứa.

-Một tiếp điểm đóng ngắt linh hoạt với chế độ đóng mở tuyệt đối.

-Vật liệu kim loại cải tiến có độ bền cao.





*CẤU TẠO VAN PHAO ĐIỆN*

*Ứng dụng van phao điện.*

*Van phao điện *hay còn gọi là* van phao bể nước *được dùng trong máy bơm dùng để:


- Tự động kiểm soát mức nước trong bồn, trong hồ.

-Tự động tắt bơm khi nước trong hồ, bồn chứa  đầy.

-Tự động mở bơm khi nước trong hồ, bồn nước cạn.







*>>>>>>>>Xem ngay Van phao inox giá rẻ*

*Ưu điểm khi dùng van phao điện.*


-Được thiết kế theo nguyên lý thông minh: sử dụng duy nhất một trái Phao để điều khiển hoạt động của máy bơm.

-Vật liệu làm tiếp điểm được cải tiến bằng hợp kim có độ bền cao, dẫn điện tốt, không bị mài mòn, không bị ô xi hoá.

-Đóng mở nhạy, hoạt động ổn định

-Lắp đặt dễ dàng

-Tuổi thọ cao gấp nhiều lần so với phao điện thông thường.

-Chuyển đổi mức công suất mức chi phí thấp

-Được sử dụng trong một thời gian dài sau khi được lắp đặt, gần như không phải bảo trì và sửa chữa trong suốt thời gian dài hoạt động.

-Phương pháp lắp đặt dễ dàng, điều chỉnh tiện lợi

-Phạm vi kiểm soát mức chất lỏng được điều chỉnh theo ý muốn với việc vị mảnh lên xuống chỉ cần một ốc vít đảm bảo cáp tín hiệu để hoàn tất lắp đặt


*NGUYÊN LÝ HOẠT ĐỘNG CỦA PHAO ĐIỆN THẾ HỆ MỚI:*

-Phao hoạt động dựa trên cơ chế thay đổi lượng nước trong bồn chứa, đóng mở tiếp điểm dựa vào quả phao lên xuống theo trục thẳng đứng khi lượng nước trong bồn chứa thay đổi.

-Khi lượng nước đạt đến điểm min (tiếp điểm mở phao ở dưới đáy bồn chứa) quả phao di chuyển tạo lực lên tiếp điểm và mở máy bơm.

-Ngược lại khi lượng nước trong bồn chứa đạt đến điểm max ( tiếp điểm đóng giới hạn trên của phao) phao điện thế hệ mới di chuyển lên trên theo lượng nước trong bồn chứa để trả tiếp điểm dưới về vị trí ban đầu để trả ngắt máy bơm.

-Với hai cặp tiếp điểm A1-A2 phao sử dụng cho mục đích chống tràng.

-Tiếp điểm B1-B2 sử dụng cho mục đích chống cạn.

Liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để được tư vấn và báo giá.

*CÔNG TY TNHH CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH ERIKO*

*Địa chỉ: Số 37-BT4-KĐT Mới Cầu Bươu - Xã Tân Triều - Huyện Thanh Trì - TP Hà nội.*

*Tel:  0961713490   | MST: 0961713490 | Email: erikovn.sg@gmail.com*

*VP - Kho Hàng TP HCM: B22/2 đường Bạch Đằng, Phường 2, Quận Tân Bình, TP HCM*


----------

